# uzzi VPX & Socom hinterbau gleich?



## evil_rider (26. September 2010)

ist der hinterbau zufällig der gleiche?! rein von den bildern und wenn mans übereinander legt, sehen die abmessungen gleich aus!?

merci!


----------



## iRider (26. September 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> ist der hinterbau zufällig der gleiche?! rein von den bildern und wenn mans übereinander legt, sehen die abmessungen gleich aus!?
> 
> merci!



Wieso checkst Du Bilder wenn ich Dir im anderen Faden geschrieben habe dass die identisch sind? Und nicht nur Abmessungen sind gleich sondern auch das Material: sie wiegen gleich viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (26. September 2010)

ja, sry... hatte mich verlesen... hatte es in hals bekommen --> vpx mit socom geo = socom hinterbau, nicht aber das der hinterbau gleich ist... *wzl*


----------



## bachmayeah (27. September 2010)

iRider schrieb:


> Wieso checkst Du Bilder wenn ich Dir im anderen Faden geschrieben habe dass die identisch sind? Und nicht nur Abmessungen sind gleich sondern auch das Material: sie wiegen gleich viel.



vertrauen ist gut, kontrolle ist besser...


----------



## evil_rider (27. September 2010)

sehe ich auch so!


----------

